
Ask HN: Am I going to hell for doing this? - amInvestigator
Long time HN poster, using an account not in my own name to write this.  [--that should answer my own question--]<p>I AUTHORIZE YOU TO TAKE THE GLOVES OFF AND SAY WHAT YOU REALLY FEEL ABOUT HOW CRAPPY THE SITE IS OR HOW CRAPPY YOU THINK SOMEONE MUST HAVE TO BE DO THIS - I (or this account) can take it.   Or you can say nice things about how it&#x27;s good that someone had the balls to do this and focus on the victims (subscribers and those in relationships with those subscribers).<p>My goals in posting here are:<p>#1. to get some actual beta testers on a new site that I will launch tomorrow -- need to test with some load, get advice on UI and mainly to find bugs<p>#2. counseling &#x2F; therapy (for me) -- regardless of the fact that lawyers have advised me that this site can be done, it would be helpful to hear from others on that.<p>#3. talk tech -- my first ReactJS app (LOVE IT!!!  best thing I&#x27;ve seen in a LONG time); graph databases - great idea and biggest innovation in RDBMS since 1974 but I&#x27;ll never use the one I did (no names) because it was a POS.<p>WITHOUT FURTHER ADOOOOOO....<p>The site is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;amInvestigator.com and it&#x27;s a search engine of the Ashley Madison data drop.<p>(I&#x27;ll put a link to a premium login in the next post.)<p>Like any respecting hacker (and 10k+ others just during the first week) I downloaded all the data dumps allegedly from Ashley Madison.  I didn’t go to sleep until 10AM the next day because I couldn’t stop looking at it – EVERYONE I KNEW WAS IN THERE!  I contacted most of those people and chatted about it with varying responses.  So, I decided to put up a site (I estimated 2 or 3 days) to allow people to know what’s been leaked about them --- well the problem of dealing with what is now 200GB of data turned out to be much more than I had anticipated.  A month late, and way past the news cycle, I am putting this up.
======
amInvestigator
Free access to a what a 'premium' account will look like...

[http://amInvestigator.com/#/premium/yc](http://amInvestigator.com/#/premium/yc)

Don't worry that it says, thanks for your donation. That's just what it would
say if someone donated.

